#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-29
<conejo> hola
<conejo> me pueden ayudar con un problemilla que se me presento con ubuntu 9.10
<elopio> conejo: hola
<elopio> preguntá, y si te puedo ayudar con gusto lo haré.
<conejo> gracias pense que no habia nadie
<elopio> conejo: casi siempre hay alguien. Nada más que estamos también breteando en otras varas, y no podemos atender el chat tan rápido como si nos pagaran por hacerlo :)
<elopio> perdón, pensé que este era el canal de Costa Rica.
<elopio> breteando = trabajando. varas = cosas :D
<conejo> no mas bien perdoname a mi si el comentario sono un  poco fuera de tono
<conejo> no fue mi intencion mejor pasemos a lo del problema
<elopio> conejo: no no, tranquilo. Aquí no hay tonos y yo empiezo por asumir buena fe. ¿Cuál es el problema?
<conejo> gracias:es que ayer actualise mi ubuntu y resulta que luego de reiniciar me aparecen los iconos y las ventanas muy grandes
<conejo> y he intentado restablecer pero no lo consigo y note que en otro usuario que tengo en la misma pc sale todo tal como lo tenia antes
<elopio> conejo: los iconos del escritorio?
<elopio> o los iconos del navegador de archivos?
<conejo> bueno en general
<conejo> todo de hecho hasta la barra de menu y las ventanas
<elopio> conejo: un screenshot ayudaría a entender mejor el problema
<elopio> lo podés subir aquí y pasarme el link: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<elopio> la verdad no se cuál será el problema, pero para empezar podés entrar a sistema -> preferencias -> apariencia y probar cambiando el tema gráfico.
<conejo> ya lo intente de hecho trate hasta de copiar las configuraciones que utilizo en el otro usuario pero encuentro todo agual
<conejo> igual perdon
<conejo> un dedaso a todos nos pasa
<elopio> conejo: probaste la resolución de la pantalla?
<elopio> sistema -> preferencias -> monitor
<conejo> si,de hecho iva a contarte que mi maquina es una laptop acer aspire one de 10.1"
<conejo> por lo tal solo me da una configuracion posible para el monitor
<elopio> qué dimensiones?
<conejo> ya te digo no recuerdo¡¡¡¡¡¡
<conejo> estoy trabajando 1024 x 600
<elopio> sí, esa es mi misma resolución.
<elopio> yo también tengo la misma acer.
<elopio> conejo: tomá el screenshot por favor.
<conejo> como hago para enviartelo????????
<elopio> o podés subir aquí y pasarme el link: http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<conejo> ya estoy abriendo el link dame un toque xq estoy conectado con el internet del cel y vos te debes de imaginar lo rapido que es
<conejo> parece que ya se fue la imagen envie la que estoy viendo actualmente como puedes notar tiene un tamaño un poquillo mayor
<conejo> por lo menos al que estamos acostumbrados
<elopio> conejo: pero tenés que pasarme el enlace para verla.
<conejo> elopio:ya estoy aqui de nuevo
<conejo> disculpa es que me desconecte por unos minutos
<conejo> te llego la imagen
<elopio> conejo: pero tenés que pasarme el enlace para ver la imagen.
<conejo> yo abri el link que me indicaste y  la cargue ; no era asi???
<elopio> conejo: sí.
<elopio> después de eso, tenés que pasarme el link que te da.
<elopio> si no, no puedo verla.
<conejo> si ,ya revise y ya encontre el error  dame un toque que estoy repitiendo es
<conejo> el proceso
<conejo> imagino que es este el link :  http://imagebin.org/125258
<elopio> conejo: lo que veo grande es el tipo de letra.
<elopio> en sistema->preferencias->apariencia hay un tab donde configurás eso.
<elopio> qué tamaño de letra tenés en este momento?
<conejo> ya te estoy enviando una imagen del escritorio con algunos iconos para que ves
<conejo> perdon para que veas¡¡
<scarper> buenas
<conejo> mira en este orden 10,10,12,10,10
<elopio> yo tengo 11 10 11 11 10
<elopio> probá cambiandolo.
<elopio> además, podrías aprovechar para actualizarte a ubuntu 10.04 y luego a ubuntu 10.10
<elopio> en 10.10 agregaron un nuevo tipo de letra, que a mi me encanta :)
<conejo> mira este es el link de la nueva imagen:  http://imagebin.org/125260
<elopio> conejo: y otra cosa, podrías ponerte el netbook remix, que hace que el espacio se aproveche mucho mejor
<elopio> conejo: no puedo notar si se redujo en algo. Sigue todo del mismo tamaño?
<conejo> y... por cierto en algun momento pense en actualizar por el 10.xx pero me dio "taco " de perder alguna informacion debido a algun cambio en el S.O.
<elopio> conejo: si hacés bien las particiones, tus datos quedan en una parte totalmente independiente al sistema operativo.
<scarper> pero en todo caso, siempre es buena idea hacer un respaldo antes de actualizar
<elopio> si en algún momento querés hacerlo, respaldá todos los datos y pasás por aquí. Con gusto te doy una mano.
<scarper> es una buena práctica
<conejo> si señor.. todo igual pero en el mozilla ya que en el escritorio si cambio con solo cambiar el tamaño de fuente
<elopio> conejo: hay un detalle más desde ese tab de fonts. Cuando le das en el botón de detalles, podés cambiar la resolución.
<conejo> a lo mejor unos
<elopio> yo tengo 96. Pero veo que hay gente que lo prefiere en 90.
<elopio> jugá con eso a ver si ayuda en algo.
<conejo> dame un chance a ver que tal ... ya te dijo.
<conejo> vieras que no noto ningun cambio , sera que es presiso reiniciar?????
<elopio> conejo, um, no sé. Probá :)
<conejo> diay. voy a ver que tal,pero de todas maneras muchas gracias me ayudaste de mucho espero volver por aqui pronto pero sin problemas
<conejo> solo para charlar un rato
<elopio> conejo: muy bien :)
<elopio> lo último que se me ocurre si eso no funciona es reconfigurar X. No se si a scarper se le ocurre algo más...
<conejo> como reconfigurar X no entiendo ,o sera que no quiero entender¡
<scarper> elopio, se me ocurre algo para qué?
<conejo> no se si estaran hablando del mismo problema pero es que no logro bajar el tamaño de fuente de las aplicaciones
<scarper> hmm... en todas las aplicaciones?
<conejo> yo creo que a eso se refiere elopio
<conejo> no estoy notando que es solo en mozilla
<conejo> scarper:si en todas las aplicaciones y principalmente es la barra de menu
<scarper> conejo, q raro
<scarper> conejo, y desde el control de apariencia no se puede cambiar?
<elopio> brb
<conejo> no vieras que ya anduve todo eso y no lo consigo
<scarper> hmm... q raro
<scarper> foto?
<conejo> como asi?
<conejo> http://imagebin.org/125258  en este link encuentras una foto al menos de mozilla
<scarper> veo
<scarper> q raro
<scarper> si se ve bastante mal
<scarper> en la parte de apariencia
<scarper> en la parte del tema
<scarper> hay un botón que dice "personalizar"
<scarper> y una pestaña de controles
<scarper> intentaste cambiando ahí?
<conejo> si señor he intentado ahi por cierto intente cambiar el tema por uno que habia descargado
<conejo> y me llamo mucho la atencion que no me lo recibiera
<conejo> y lo curioso es que ese tema lo tenia instalado antes de la actualizacion
<scarper> veo
<scarper> que raro
<scarper> y cambiando las fuentes?
<scarper> tampoco?
<conejo> cuando intento en la pestaña de "personalizar" no me aplica los cambios
<scarper> hmm...
<conejo> verdad ,que esta jalado del pelo;como dicen :)
<scarper> q raro
<scarper> ja jaja, si
<scarper> tal vez podría ser un problema de permisos
<scarper> q haya algún archivo q se quedó con permisos de root
<scarper> o algo así
<conejo> me extraña xq este usuario lo tengo como administrador
<conejo> y en otro usuario no tengo este problema
<conejo> a...y vieras que, trate con las preferencias de mozilla y con propiedades y nada no existe ninguna opcion de cambiar el tamaño de fuente
<scarper> no, eso pareciera ser problema del tema entero
<scarper> no de mozilla directamente
<conejo> pienso exactamente igual
<conejo> pero que tal si lo terminamos de ver mañana?
<conejo> dime tu a que hora puedes
<conejo> pero eso si en la noche o al menos despues de las 6:00 pm
<scarper> pues si, usualmente elopio y yo andamos por acá
<conejo> ok entonces quedamos en eso
<conejo> nos vemos
<conejo> muchas gracias
<conejo> espero resolver esto pronto ya que tengo varias preguntas que me gustaria que me resolvieran
<conejo> gracias de nuevo y buenas noches
<conejo> que descanzen o ...
<conejo> si estan trabajando espero que se les haga la noche bien corta.
<hiko_hitokiri> !log
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-11-30
<JCNic> Buenas
<JCNic> como stan???
<elopio> JCNic: hola
<elopio> pura vida :)
<JCNic> alguie de Nicaragua???
<JCNic> Alguien de Nicaragua???
<elopio> JCNic: solo vos y yo estamos en el canal.
<JCNic> haci parece
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-12-02
<Eduardo> Hola! Mi nombre es Eduardo. Tengo un cyber. deseo tener ubuntu 10.10 para el cyber. Me hablaron de ubuntu 10.10 alternate, pero no lo encuentro por ningún lado. Me pueden ayudar?
<elopio> hola Eduardo
<elopio> Eduardo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<Eduardo> Hola
<Eduardo> Yo tengo en mi portatil ubuntu 10.10
<Eduardo> está bunísimo
<Eduardo> pero también tengo un cyber y quiero migrar, lo más pronto a ubuntu
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-12-03
<DiegoTc> ping elopio
<elopio> DiegoTc: hoa
<elopio> hola
<DiegoTc> elopio, una pregunta
<elopio> dele
<DiegoTc> tengo este site http://ubuntu-hn.org/
<DiegoTc> como hago para redirigirla a esta pagina https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HondurasTeam
<DiegoTc> crees que me puedas ayudar
<elopio> DiegoTc: lo  hacés con un 301 redirect
<DiegoTc> wtf
<DiegoTc> como hago eso
<elopio> en el .htaccess deberías poner algo como
<DiegoTc> elopio, donde esta eso??
<elopio> DiegoTc: depende. Si es apache y ubuntu/debian, generalmente va a estar en /var/www
<DiegoTc> ohh y tengo k subirlo al servidor donde esta hospedada?
<elopio> DiegoTc: tenés que entrar al servidor donde está ubuntu-hn.org
<elopio> y ahí es donde tenés que buscar la carpeta de instalación del drupal
<elopio> DiegoTc: y lo que tenes que poner en el .htaccess es algo así:
<elopio> redirectMatch 301 ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.com
<elopio> redirectMatch permanent ^(.*)$ http://www.domain.com
<elopio> mmm, no, lo del permanent no estoy seguro. creo que solo el 301
<DiegoTc> elopio, io no tengo acceso al servidor :(
<elopio> DiegoTc: sin acceso al servidor no podés hacer mucho.
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2010-12-05
<ikki_jie> /!\ http://ihaxor.hpage.com/get_file.php?id=911761&vnr=270300
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-11-28
<Bercman> Fallo en el paquete "update-manager"
<Bercman> E: Encontured a section with no Package: header, E: Problem with Mergelist/var/lib/apt/list/dell, archive, canonical.com_updates_dists_precise dell_public binary-i386_package, E: no se pudieron analizar o abrir las listas de paquetes o el archivo de estado"
